# Baltusrol arrest???



## Bnoone (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone else hear about the caddy at Baltusrol being arrested Thursday afternoon on the 10th hole of the Lower Course by the FBI on a murder charge???


----------



## CallowayBig12 (May 3, 2007)

Wow I didn't hear about that one - Thats crazy - Any news articles on it?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've known a lot of caddies who got away with murder... didn't hear about the guy at Baltusrol though...


----------

